# Das podgecaste und das igetunese!



## Baumschmuser (29. Januar 2007)

Also der Podcast is ja echt riiiiiiiieseig! Informativ, witzig un so!
Aber eins stört mich: er ist entweder:
1. Einen Tag später
oder
2. Keine Ahnung wann in iTunes (Episode 19 sag ich nur...)
Meine Bitte wäre den am besten früher bei iTunes als auf die Site zustellen, 1. damit apple die Weltherrschaft übernehmen kann, 2. Damit ihr die Podcast-Toplist erstürmen könnt, 3. Damit ich den Podcast schneller hab xP
Also... einfach mal drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Telmir (31. Januar 2007)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> 2. Keine Ahnung wann in iTunes (Episode 19 sag ich nur...)



Hi,

das liegt daran, dass der RSS-Feed einen Fehler hat. Die Episode19 steht zwar schon drin, aber das item-Tag, das normalerweise eine Epsiode kennzeichnet fehlt hier.

Also buffed-Team, bitte nachbessern! Aber zackig! Noch vor der Episode 20!

Telmir

Korrekt (z.B. Episode 18):

```
<item>
<title>Episode 18</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/news/news-detail/article/wow/buffedcast-episode-18-jetzt-downloaden.html</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: buffed in Berlin; Erster Spieler auf Level 70]]></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 19 Jan 2007 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_18.mp3" length="12126183" type="audio/mpeg"/>
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
</item>
```

falsch (Episode 19):

```
<title>Episode 19</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/news/news-detail/article/wow/buffedcast-episode-19-jetzt-downloaden.html</link>
<description><![CDATA[TThemen der Woche: Ausblick auf WoW-Patch 2.0.6, Blizzard-Größen auf den Battle.net Finals in Köln, PC Games-WoW-Sonderheft]]></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Sun, 28 Jan 2007 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_19.mp3" length="14038366" type="audio/mpeg"/>
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
```


----------



## Baumschmuser (1. Februar 2007)

WOW! da hat aber wer wirklich ahnung!


----------



## Crowley (1. Februar 2007)

Oha, peinliche Sache das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Tipp, Telmir. Ich habs mal gefixt.


----------



## Baumschmuser (2. Februar 2007)

Jo da isser!
Achja mein 2. Post ist ernst nicht ironisch! Ich find das gut wenn man sich auch mal damit auseinander setzt!


----------



## Telmir (3. Februar 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Oha, peinliche Sache das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gerne doch.



Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Jo da isser!
> Achja mein 2. Post ist ernst nicht ironisch! Ich find das gut wenn man sich auch mal damit auseinander setzt!


Hab ich auch nicht ironisch aufgenommen. Danke für das Lob.


----------

